# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger?

## ScharonD

op 9 september hebben ik en mijn vriend sex gehad,
ik vertrouwde hem erop dat hij dat met condoom deed, maar later bleek dat het niet zo was.. maar hij is niet klaargekomen in mijn.. toen ik merkte dat hij geen condoom gebruikte heb ik hem van mij afgeduwd.

sedert dien heb ik 3 dagen lichtjes bloed verloren, en een week later 2 dagen lichtjes bloed verloren. (is dit dan ongesteld zijn? aangezien ik normaal een ganse week dan bloed verlies?)

zou ik nu zwanger zijn of?

----------


## ScharonD

:Frown:  iemand?

----------


## crestfallensoul

Sharon, kan aan mij liggen hoor maar als ik twijfelde zoals jij, dan zou ik gewoon ff naar de drogist/apotheker gaan en een testje halen, dat is veiliger als antwoord, neem geen risico's dus.
En voor de prijs hoef je het niet te laten he.

Suc6. Peter

----------


## ScharonD

hm twijfel idd een beetje  :Frown:  omdat het ook momenteel moeilijk ligt. 
bij ingang van politieschool mag je niet zwanger zijn  :Frown:  en moest ik geslaagd zijn moet ik mijn kansen opgeven  :Frown:  maar anderzijds zou ik ook niet graag een kindje opgeven. 
en eerlijk gezegd ook bang voor de reactie van mijn vriend..

----------


## crestfallensoul

Als je bang bent daavoor moet je toch realistisch blijven.....
Als je geen Kind wilt afstaan (vind ik ook) dan kan je beter zo snel mogelijk zijn want nu is het nog geen Kind!!!
En keuze tussen dit en je toekomst........dan is de keuze wel heel moeilijk maar ik denk wel dat men begrip heeft voor je keuze.

Sterkte meisje.

----------


## ScharonD

zucht :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

ScharonD,

Als je al wat bloeding hebt gehad denk ik persoonlijk niet dat je zwanger bent...sterkte!

grtjs Agnes

----------

